# mount_udf blue-ray ?



## Silent22 (Jan 13, 2015)

I use FreeBSD 11 and I have a file which is a movie blu-ray image of about ~40GB.
The question now is ow do I extract or mount it?

When I try to 
`mount_udf -o ro /root/Desktop/1.iso /media`
all I get is 
`mount_udf: /root/Desktop/1.iso: Block device required`


----------



## Crivens (Jan 13, 2015)

You may want to check the manpages for mdconfig, which will enable you to create a so called loop-back device which is needed in order to mount such a file.


----------



## Silent22 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks, but I try... 
`mdconfig -a -t vnode -f /root/Desktop/1.iso -u 0
mount -t cd9660 /dev/md0 /mnt`

and get...
`mount_udf: /dev/md0: Invalid argument`


----------



## Crivens (Jan 13, 2015)

This does not really make sense. When you try to mount something using the cd9660 argument you would not get a reply from mount_udf. Is there some information in the syslog? What would `dmesg | tail -30` say? The loopback setup looks good to me, but I have not tried it for some time...


----------



## Silent22 (Jan 13, 2015)

```
dmesg | tail -0
iicbus12: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb6 addr 0x0
iic12: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus12
iic13: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus13
iicbus14: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb7 addr 0x0
iic14: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus14
iic15: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus15
info: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
info: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
drmn0: taking over the fictitious range 0xd0000000-0xe0000000
info: [drm] Connector VGA-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]  - kern.vt.fb.modes.VGA-1
info: [drm]  - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
fbd0 on drmn0
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
ath0: ath_intr: TSFOOR
Unsupported partition map: *UDF Metadata Partition\M^?\M-?\M-)\M^_\M^@\M^?\M^?\M^?\M^?\M-%\M-D9\M^DB\M-d\M^Lx`\M-Fc\^Q
Unsupported partition map: *UDF Metadata Partition\M^?\M-?\M-)\M^_\M^@\M^?\M^?\M^?\M^?\M-%\M-D9\M^DB\M-d\M^Lx0\M-Cc\^Q
GEOM_NOP: Device md1.nop created.
Unsupported partition map: *UDF Metadata Partition\M^?\M-?\M-)\M^_\M^@\M^?\M^?\M^?\M^?\M-%\M-D9\M^DB\M-d\M^Lx`\M-Fc\^Q
Unsupported partition map: *UDF Metadata Partition\M^?\M-?\M-)\M^_\M^@\M^?\M^?\M^?\M^?\M-%\M-D9\M^DB\M-d\M^Lx\M-@\M-<e\^Q
Unsupported partition map: *UDF Metadata Partition\M^?\M-?\M-)\M^_\M^@\M^?\M^?\M^?\M^?\M-%\M-D9\M^DB\M-d\M^Lx`\M-Fc\^Q
Unsupported partition map: *UDF Metadata Partition\M^?\M-?\M-)\M^_\M^@\M^?\M^?\M^?\M^?\M-%\M-D9\M^DB\M-d\M^Lx\M-@\M-<e\^Q
GEOM_NOP: Device md1.nop removed.
Unsupported partition map: *UDF Metadata Partition\M^?\M-?\M-)\M^_\M^@\M^?\M^?\M^?\M^?\M-%\M-D9\M^DB\M-d\M^Lx\M-@\M-<e\^Q
Unsupported partition map: *UDF Metadata Partition\M^?\M-?\M-)\M^_\M^@\M^?\M^?\M^?\M^?\M-%\M-D9\M^DB\M-d\M^Lx`\M-Fc\^Q
Unsupported partition map: *UDF Metadata Partition\M^?\M-?\M-)\M^_\M^@\M^?\M^?\M^?\M^?\M-%\M-D9\M^DB\M-d\M^Lx0\M-Cc\^Q
Unsupported partition map: *UDF Metadata Partition\M^?\M-?\M-)\M^_\M^@\M^?\M^?\M^?\M^?\M-%\M-D9\M^DB\M-d\M^Lx`\M-Fc\^Q
Unsupported partition map: *UDF Metadata Partition\M^?\M-?\M-)\M^_\M^@\M^?\M^?\M^?\M^?\M-%\M-D9\M^DB\M-d\M^Lx`\M-Fc\^Q
Unsupported partition map: *UDF Metadata Partition\M^?\M-?\M-)\M^_\M^@\M^?\M^?\M^?\M^?\M-%\M-D9\M^DB\M-d\M^Lx0\M-Cc\^Q
```


----------



## Crivens (Jan 13, 2015)

This looks like some copy protection or otherwise damaged file system. But I am not sure how solid the implementation of the udf file system currently is, so I could be wrong on that. Is there anyone here who uses udf formated media on a regular basis? Some experience would be welcome.


----------



## nox@ (Jan 31, 2015)

Afaik the mount_udf(8) implementation is simply too old to know the UDF version used on Bluray discs.  There was a SOC project to update it from the NetBSD version some time ago, I don't know what went of that...

PS: you can try the sysutils/udfclient port too but of course there also is the issue of encryption that that likely won't help with either.


----------

